# Jon boat top or canopy?



## whistler (Dec 9, 2011)

Has anyone put a fold down type top (for transport) on their jon boat? Just kind of entered my mind as I think about some summer fishing. I see the Bimini type tops on runabouts and other fiberglass boat but none on jons, at least not in my neighborhood? I like the sun but there comes a time that a little shade is welcome too! Got any photo's?


----------



## gillhunter (Dec 9, 2011)

Whistler, I don't have one, but check out the link. This is what I've been thinking about doing also.

https://web.ecomplanet.com/BULL2958/ServerContent/MyCustomImages/BULL2958CustomImage2064669.jpg


----------



## whistler (Dec 9, 2011)

Gillhunter Yea I have seen a photo of one occasionally but I wonder why you don't see more of them? Sun's just as hot fishing from a jon as it is any other boat! :wink: I See you're from Winder. Used to go to Road Atlanta for the bike races 1-2 times a year. Then they changed the dates and it conflicted with my job so I had to quite going. Maybe my favorite track but I really liked it better before they removed "Gravity Cavity"! Come down I-75 through Chatsworth, Dawsonville & over a section of Lake Lanier was a nice ride unless it was raining. Then that section of the national forest wasn't much fun! Do you fish Lake Lanier any?


----------



## Brine (Dec 9, 2011)

Try doing a search in the top right for "bimini" and see if that doesn't help. I've seen a few on here either bought as a kit, or homemade out of pvc.

I've fished Lanier a few times.


----------



## gillhunter (Dec 10, 2011)

whistler said:


> Gillhunter Yea I have seen a photo of one occasionally but I wonder why you don't see more of them? Sun's just as hot fishing from a jon as it is any other boat! :wink: I See you're from Winder. Used to go to Road Atlanta for the bike races 1-2 times a year. Then they changed the dates and it conflicted with my job so I had to quite going. Maybe my favorite track but I really liked it better before they removed "Gravity Cavity"! Come down I-75 through Chatsworth, Dawsonville & over a section of Lake Lanier was a nice ride unless it was raining. Then that section of the national forest wasn't much fun! Do you fish Lake Lanier any?


Whistler, The only time it is practicle for me to fish is on the weekends. I fished Lanier once when I had a bigger tin. It was a zoo. It was one of my insperations for building the 1648 that is in the thread below my signature. It is much more relaxing to me to fish the restricted lakes than worry all day about getting run over. :LOL2:


----------



## Bob Landry (Dec 10, 2011)

My center cockpit G3 came with a bimini on it. After looking at it for a while, I deided that it wasn't very fishing friendly because of the straps. I'm installing a T-top on it now. Will post pics when it's done. Now I just need to sell the bimini top.


----------



## Ictalurus (Dec 10, 2011)

I put one on my PK 1440MV and loved it. I'll be adding one to my Landau in the spring. I try to order the shorter ones, that way only the back half of the boat is covered which leaves plenty of fishing space up front. Great for kids and gives a little shade in the hot summer months down south. Click on the link to my build, think it's on page 4 or 5 of the 1440MV.


----------



## clarkbre (Dec 10, 2011)

I've got an 8' Bimini on my Lund WC16 and love it. I use it in rain or shine. You can see in the below pic how it sits in my boat folded down. It does not obstruct any of the 3 bench seats. When it is up, it slides back and covers the rear 8' of the boat. It's tall enough for me to stand under it. More than anything, it makes the boat a bit more versitile since really sunny or rainy days don't prevent you from fishing.


----------



## whistler (Dec 10, 2011)

clarkbre said:


> I've got an 8' Bimini on my Lund WC16 and love it. I use it in rain or shine. You can see in the below pic how it sits in my boat folded down. It does not obstruct any of the 3 bench seats. When it is up, it slides back and covers the rear 8' of the boat. It's tall enough for me to stand under it. More than anything, it makes the boat a bit more versitile since really sunny or rainy days don't prevent you from fishing.



clarkbre, I noticed your top is laid forward while being stored, is that the way you had it built or can it be stored aft if you chose to? I know all the runabouts I've used had the top that folded rearward.


----------



## clarkbre (Dec 11, 2011)

whistler said:


> clarkbre said:
> 
> 
> > I've got an 8' Bimini on my Lund WC16 and love it. I use it in rain or shine. You can see in the below pic how it sits in my boat folded down. It does not obstruct any of the 3 bench seats. When it is up, it slides back and covers the rear 8' of the boat. It's tall enough for me to stand under it. More than anything, it makes the boat a bit more versitile since really sunny or rainy days don't prevent you from fishing.
> ...



It can be stored rearward and ends up about even with the transom. It works ok when running only a transom mount electric motor. If I'm running the gas motor, it sits on top of the motor and doesn't allow me to tilt it up very well. The forward position is really great because it leaves the rear split seats and 2 front bench seats completely clear for fishing. The 3' sliders the top is mounted on are good too. I can put the top up and have it cover the front and middle bench seats, or slide it back and have it cover the split rears and middle bench seat. In the forward position it doesn't get in the way at all.


----------

